# Forza Motorsport 3 Thread



## Moonfly

I dont get as much time as I would like on this game, but anyone else who likes a blast round the Nurburgring in a ridiculously quick car feel free to to add me ad we'll get some races going.

We can use this thread to arrange some races, compare setups, exchange/swap cars (or beg for gifted cars ) and anything else related to the game.


----------



## redfury

Huh, didn't know about the swapping of cars in Forza 3...I like that idea. I suppose it goes with the whole idea of being able to do those amazing paint jobs and then get something for the effort.

Currently playing NFS Shift, which is a lot of fun, but plan to eventually pick up Forza.


----------



## Instal

redfury said:


> Huh, didn't know about the swapping of cars in Forza 3...I like that idea. I suppose it goes with the whole idea of being able to do those amazing paint jobs and then get something for the effort.
> 
> Currently playing NFS Shift, which is a lot of fun, but plan to eventually pick up Forza.


Not only can you swap but you can gift and sell as well. This game is insainly deep. One could play every day for life and still have new things to try and do. Sometimes its a little overwhelming.


----------



## Instal

Moonfly said:


> I dont get as much time as I would like on this game, but anyone else who likes a blast round the Nurburgring in a ridiculously quick car feel free to to add me ad we'll get some races going.
> 
> We can use this thread to arrange some races, compare setups, exchange/swap cars (or beg for gifted cars ) and anything else related to the game.


What kind of times are you getting on the ring in the Veyron? Are you in S or R3 class?


----------



## Moonfly

Its in an R3 class, although I dont get enough time to devote enough time to timing myself much these days. I'll get some times in tomorrow and see what I can pull out. Ive modded it so its not lost its top end, it can get a bit fun on the corners, and its at a disadvantage on twisty tracks, but on ones like the ring it can really stretch its legs.

I'll get some times up tomorrow :T


----------



## Moonfly

redfury said:


> Huh, didn't know about the swapping of cars in Forza 3...I like that idea. I suppose it goes with the whole idea of being able to do those amazing paint jobs and then get something for the effort.
> 
> Currently playing NFS Shift, which is a lot of fun, but plan to eventually pick up Forza.


As well as swapping cars (or bidding in the auctions), you can do the same with your paint jobs, and you can even sell setups for cars as well. This game is very deep.


----------



## Instal

Sounds good Moonfly I dont even know if i have posted a time in R3 on the ring yet but I will check it out! BTW my gamer tag is INSTAL


----------



## Instal

Thought I would have a look. Turns out I have a 6:58.148 in a Ferrari FXX god enough for 131st place!


----------



## Moonfly

I managed about that in the Ferrari F50 GT on the last game. Be interesting to see what the VW can do.


----------



## redfury

Wow, that's a level of gameplay I never imagined possible....I now HAVE TO GET Forza3 ASAP. 

My days in Gran Turismo 1-4 had me fully entrenched in racing and modding my cars and going for fastest laps and learning all the nuances of each course. I barely got to know Nurburgring, but do know Laguna Seca's turns well enough to have done very well in the NFS translation of that course when I first drove it. I assume the same will translate to Forza. It's learning the tracks in any race/racing game that make the game fun for me. Until I've learned the tracks, it's just a whole lot of frustration, which is why I'm starting to like seeing more sanctioned tracks finding their way into multiple games, instead of game created tracks. Don't get me wrong, to this day, Trial Mountain is my favorite race track from the GT series...it was always used as my test track for any tuning I would do.

That's what Laguna is for me now, but it isn't the greatest track for tuning a car due to the lack of a decent straightaway. 

What's the goto track in Forza for you guys?


----------



## Instal

I use a number of tracks. I will list them in order of the frequency I use them Laguna, Road America, Catalunya and Camino Viego. I use these four tracks to come up with "all rounder" tunes. Nurburgring and LeMans are the only tracks I will do track specific tunes for. The game is simply too vast to do any more track specific tunes. I have to agree with you that track knowledge is very important. I would rather be in a bad car and know the track then be in a good car and not and the tracks in F3 are spectacular. There is a good mix of real world and fictional tracks to choose from. It is so cool to watch a real race on TV and be able to think "whoa buddy you should have started braking earlier" and sure enough he goes off track.


----------



## Moonfly

I don think the FXX is an R3 is it?

Anyway, spent all night putting a lap together last night. I couldnt get a clean lap in as the car was a pig to handle. All night messing and it took me a couple hours to realise I'd over modded it and it was an R2 class :doh:

One problem I forgot about specifically for the ring, the out lap is a killer and pretty time consuming when your tweaking a car setup to get it right, especially when you get the setup messed up :doh:. Trouble with 1250hp in a road car, it cant handle it, not even a Veyron, and its just too twitchy and under steers like mad if you try to push it hard, even with the torque centre pretty much all at the rear.

Anyway, finally got a half decent setup to trial with, so I'll get a time in soon. Lovin this game when your focused on something, just not enough hours man


----------



## redfury

Yeah, the more and more I read about this game, the more I want it. It'll be the first game I'll have ever owned where I can drive my coveted Countach...always wanted to drive one in cockpit view. Plus, I'll be able to play in the old Stingray and a few other choice cars that I've always wanted, like the Porsche 959 ( I can remember the first time I saw one in a magazine and read up on it when I was a kid...oh the memories! ). 

I could do without the race cars specifically, I enjoy the idea of being able to take the most mundane car, and spiffing it up with rims, paint and mods/tweaks to get the most out of it. I used to have a lot of fun doing races in lower classes for best lap times. Anyone can take an F1 car with glue for tires around a track and get a fast time. It's the slower cars with lesser tires that take real thought into the turns and the road ahead that really push the limits of your ability, IMHO.


----------



## Moonfly

Once you fly round a track in an R1 car, with cockpit view, you realise what racing drivers must feel, must be such a buzz, even though we cant physically feel it.

The Lambo's can be made in to very good track cars, but once you put the roll cage in , it doesnt half restrict your view in some cars.


----------



## Instal

Moonfly said:


> I don think the FXX is an R3 is it?
> 
> Anyway, spent all night putting a lap together last night. I couldnt get a clean lap in as the car was a pig to handle. All night messing and it took me a couple hours to realise I'd over modded it and it was an R2 class :doh:
> 
> One problem I forgot about specifically for the ring, the out lap is a killer and pretty time consuming when your tweaking a car setup to get it right, especially when you get the setup messed up :doh:. Trouble with 1250hp in a road car, it cant handle it, not even a Veyron, and its just too twitchy and under steers like mad if you try to push it hard, even with the torque centre pretty much all at the rear.
> 
> Anyway, finally got a half decent setup to trial with, so I'll get a time in soon. Lovin this game when your focused on something, just not enough hours man


I bet your Veyron will do well on Old Mulsanne Le Mans and yes I have a FXX in R3


----------



## the_rookie

I got a wide variety of cars in my arsenal. From F Class to C Class, there is maybe 3 cars that aren't fully tuned to the maximum of the class. only because they are stock cars for the stock races in Season Play.

But i got some of the fastest tunes made for most cars. If you guys are interested I got some for on my Storefront.

My E Class Focus is one of the fastest available. I posted a Top 1250 time for it on Camino.


----------



## FlashJim

LOVE this game, just never get a chance to play it. I'll have to make some time this weekend.


----------



## Moonfly

Instal said:


> I bet your Veyron will do well on Old Mulsanne Le Mans and yes I have a FXX in R3


I think the Veyron has an Achilles heal in that its a bit heavy to be the best timer, its stable, but it wont corner quick enough to be at the top.


----------



## Instal

There are 13 Veyrons in the top 100 on Old Mulsanne in R2. Its mostly Koenigseggs and a few TVR Cerberas. At any rate you will get a better time on Mulsanne with it than on the Ring


----------



## Moonfly

Your not wrong. As ever the top of the boards show the best car to go with.


----------



## Instal

*Whats your favorite car class?*

Whats your favorite class to run? I race with a group that races every class, it is very democratic. Everyone, in turn picks what class and track they would like to run that way if you have a car that you have prepared for a certain class and or track you stand a good chance of getting that illusive win


----------

